#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  نیازمند ترانس های ولتاژ 14 ال جی

## Nima8908

سلام وخسته نباشید خدمت استاد، جناب صابری ترانس 6174z_6040c یا مشابه موجوده؟

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام و وقت به خیر مهندس جان. فعلا موجود نیست. سفارش دادم. چند روز دیگه یادآوری کنید.

----------

*amirmorady*

----------

